# Fast Draw Smacking A Half Dollar Coin Suspended At 10 Feet



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Fast Draw with small tube from Tex Shooter and Raycarl's Super Sure Super Pouch.*

*



*


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

You're the Man!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

**** yes!

2 replies in 5 hours to a shot like this is Pretty lame!
Oh, right everyone is checking out the 2 year old "Tubes Vs. Bands" poll.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Fast shot, and that coin just flew..

Great Job Darrell.

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> **** yes!
> 
> 2 replies in 5 hours to a shot like this is Pretty lame!
> Oh, right everyone is checking out the 2 year old "Tubes Vs. Bands" poll.


*Well Jake I have a couple of more shots I would like to make and post If it can be pulled off and that will conclude any further posting and participation to the forums for me.*
*Thanks,*
*Darrell*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Fast Draw Load N Shoot.*

*Thanks Jake.*

*



*


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

beautiful shot and I hope you reconsider. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

There are a handful of people here who actually think that shooting is an important part of catapultry!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great shot and entertaining as ALWAYS! i. wouldn't want to have a shoot out out wit you DARREL Like the Billy the Kid of sling shooting


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Great shooting!
0.68...that`s the time that I need to find the ammo in my pocket...

Regards


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Great shootin' and fast as all get out! Did you learn to shoot that fast and that accurate just for fun or did you grow up hunting with a slingshot or something like that?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dgui, awesume shooting. Your natural talent is beauty to the eye. Thanks for sharing. g


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

torsten said:


> Great shooting!
> 0.68...that`s the time that I need to find the ammo in my pocket...
> 
> Regards


*Torsten, any favorable comment from you is so very appreciated given your reputation as a world class ultra long distance shooter. This shot either on a half dollar or a quarter requires a hairs breadth more time but I was trying for a faster time than what is shown here.*

*Thanks,*
*Darrell*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thornbottom said:


> Great shootin' and fast as all get out! Did you learn to shoot that fast and that accurate just for fun or did you grow up hunting with a slingshot or something like that?


*Did not grow up shooting slingshots, only in my older years did it pick up slingshot shooting and after seeing Rufus Hussey videos that sparked my interest further. If you have not seen all his videos please give yourself a treat. What Rufus was able to do is awe inspiring.*
*Thanks ,*
*Darrell*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> There are a handful of people here who actually think that shooting is an important part of catapultry!


*That!*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nice shootin D. when are you going after the Bob Munden shots? 2 8' apart in the blink of an eye?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

newconvert said:


> nice shootin D. when are you going after the Bob Munden shots? 2 8' apart in the blink of an eye?


*Watching Stan Lee's Super Humans Munen's 2 shots sounds like a slingle shot, he is so awesome fast. On this program he is shooting 2 ballons from 10 foot distance at 6 feet apart I think he is pulling something like 10 G's of force and he is faster than a rattle snake. I won't approach his speed but if the possibility of getting the first shot off at 300ths of a second and followed by another of the same speed I think this would be the kind of speed shooting that can happen with a slingshot and if not by me then someone else but the point is that it is doable. Perhaps Ryan can pull it off. As a side note I wonder why the Dankung people are not speed shooting and not wing shooting ? Don't they watch us ?*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

dgui said:


> nice shootin D. when are you going after the Bob Munden shots? 2 8' apart in the blink of an eye?


*Watching Stan Lee's Super Humans Munen's 2 shots sounds like a slingle shot, he is so awesome fast. On this program he is shooting 2 ballons from 10 foot distance at 6 feet apart I think he is pulling something like 10 G's of force and he is faster than a rattle snake. I won't approach his speed but if the possibility of getting the first shot off at 300ths of a second and followed by another of the same speed I think this would be the kind of speed shooting that can happen with a slingshot and if not by me then someone else but the point is that it is doable. Perhaps Ryan can pull it off. As a side note I wonder why the Dankung people are not speed shooting and not wing shooting ? Don't they watch us ?*
[/quote]they dont need to watch us, they sell so many frames they are just sitting on piles of money!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

DGUI, great shooting! you are the man


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Ate up, man. That's all I can say.
Not just the goods, but the whole grocery...
I just got here, Darrell, ya gotta stick around.
Don't do me like a tourist! (that's where you catch a big fish in front of them then pull up anchor and move)

Love your work!
Joe


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Ate up, man. That's all I can say.
> Not just the goods, but the whole grocery...
> I just got here, Darrell, ya gotta stick around.
> Don't do me like a tourist! (that's where you catch a big fish in front of them then pull up anchor and move)
> ...


*You positive comment is much appreciated.*


----------

